# Lacie Rugged 1 TB stopped mounting on MBP



## bykerwoman (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello-

I have a MacBook Pro which is operating on OS X, version 10.6.7. I have two Lacie Rugged safe external hard drives (both 1TB), one of which I have been using for 9 months, the second for 2 months. Monday night the second one opened fine, and I transferred files onto it from my CF card. Tuesday night it would not mount and it continues to do the same thing. The other one mounts perfectly fine. 

It is the drive with the finger swipe on it. I plug it in, it says "Lacie" in my finder, I swipe my finger, the light turns green, but does not mount from there. Any ideas on how to access my files?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you contacted Lacie yet? They may know what to do.


----------

